# New Platform - What do you think?



## TulsaJeff

I am interested in hearing your feedback on the new forum platform. Just keep it constructive instead of critical. If you vote, let us know why you voted the way you did.


----------



## rbranstner

I am just excited to see its back up on line. I think I am going to grab a few beers and do some clicking to see if I can get use to this platform.


----------



## brokenwing

Jeff this new forum is great.  I like the fact that under your profile, you can see all the posts you have wrote, as well as the one you commented on.  On the old forum there was no way to do this.  Also I think the wiki is going to be great, once we get it going.  Only thing I have not found yet is the chat.  Thumbs up, so far so good.


----------



## richoso1

We've been doing chat at http://www.chatzy.com/

Give it a try.


----------



## smokey paul

IT will take a little time to learn how to get from one place to a other but looks like a WINNER!!!!


----------



## daddyzaring

Not too bad, but where's the list of who's online?


----------



## richoso1

Click on the HOME icon located on the top left side of your screen, once there you'll find it on the right hand side of the screen. You can also expand it by clicking on View All.


----------



## TulsaJeff

daddyzaring said:


> Not too bad, but where's the list of who's online?


Just to the right of the page when you are on the home page. The larger the name the more recent.


----------



## pineywoods

Or go to the bottom area in the brown of each page and you will see "who's online" click on where it says "active members"


----------



## mythmaster

As I mentioned in another thread that I started before I saw this one -- I LOVE IT!

I especially like having a wiki...that will make it so much easier to search for a recipe or procedure.


----------



## richoso1

Thanks for your positive feedback. It's all good my friend.


----------



## ddave

Quote:


smokey paul said:


> IT will take a little time to learn how to get from one place to a other but looks like a WINNER!!!!





mythmaster said:


> As I mentioned in another thread that I started before I saw this one -- I LOVE IT!
> 
> I especially like having a wiki...that will make it so much easier to search for a recipe or procedure.


Still poking around and exploring.  I had to code some in the source view to get my sig line to display the way I wanted it.  No big deal though.

I really like the Smokers and More section.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   And the spell check is a nice feature.

I imagine it will take some time to get used to but it seems pretty cool.

Dave


----------



## bmudd14474

DDave said:


> Quote:
> 
> Still poking around and exploring.  I had to code some in the source view to get my sig line to display the way I wanted it.  No big deal though.
> 
> I really like the Smokers and More section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the spell check is a nice feature.
> 
> I imagine it will take some time to get used to but it seems pretty cool.
> 
> Dave


I like that when you reply to the threads you can use HTML to post. Just click source and put it in there.  Love it.


----------



## DougE

It'll take a little getting used to but looks like it's going to be a great platform.


----------



## 5lakes

I can honestly say that I really like it. It will take some getting used to, though. I just need to do a bit more exploring and reading the tutorials. Thanx to all that made this happen!


----------



## richoso1

Just for others who might not know, the Tutorials are listed in the FAQ's, the icon/link  is on the bottom of a page. It might help some get through the leqrning curve a little sooner.


----------



## wingman

I Likey! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It has a more modern look and feel. Great job to Jeff and Mods!


----------



## mythmaster

I also like that it highlights the threads that I've posted in.  Typically, I won't subscribe to a thread, but I'll look for the ones that I've posted in to see if anyone has responded to me.


----------



## dennisdocb

I like it so far...get through the learning curve and I'm sure I'll love it. wiki is a great addition.

Thanks Jeff and all for moving us forward


----------



## fire it up

I voted that it is OK.

Need to spend a few days to check everything new out.

I do enjoy the icon for the Monthly throwdown and the scroll when you reply to a post.

Still think the adverts are a bit much, not that I don't understand about the bills and such for the site which of course need to be taken care of but in my past evaluations of sites I have noted that up to 3 adverts many folks are fine with but when it increases above that per page then the satisfactory numbers of users generally has a slight decrease. But again, completely understood, just my 2 pennies from past experiences evaluating different sites.

Other than that I think the only downside I have noticed is that when clicking the MMB to open a thread in a new tab I need to log in each time to comment, if just clicking on it allows you but if you open several tabs at once it requires you to log in each time.

Glad to see everything was down and back up in a short amount of time with no bugs or crashes to hinder the progress.

Way to go Jeff


----------



## meateater

Looking good so far Jeff, I love it.


----------



## ak1

It looks OK, but I'll reserve final judgement until I get used to the new format.


----------



## jaxgatorz

Hey Jeff ( Brian or Jerry or etc...)  I hit the return to classic view to try it out... But i cant seem to find where i click to back to the first way??


----------



## bayouchilehead

So far so good. I'll have to give a better test drive when I get home!


----------



## carpetride

I'm not sure yet...give me time to learn it a bit.  Just a shock to the system that is all.

My programmer at work posted a saying "Everyone wants improvement, no one wants change."   <---may well be good words to remember.


----------



## richoso1

Thanks for a reasonable reply, it will take a little time for all of us to get comfortable.


----------



## rickw

I voted, I'll let ya know in a few days. Not sure yet.


----------



## rc1991

I like it so far - look and feel is nice! I like the process to upload images. However, I clicked the horizontal line tool by mistake and my image didn't show up under it. I had to move the image above the line and remove the title and then it showed up. Is there any info on posting images in the new format or any tips/tricks?


----------



## old poi dog

I'm just looking for familiar landmarks from the old site on this new platform.  Looks like it'll be ok of me.  I should read the tutorial(s).


----------



## rodinbangkok

Was curious about Huddler and now a bit more curious from their home page:

The Huddler Platform boasts a modern aesthetic, elegantly integrated wikis, product reviews, _deep user profiling_, and a lot more.

What does deep user profiling mean, it sounds like Huddler is some sort of marketing company providing a forum front end to collect information?  Can someone clarify for me?


----------



## old school

I love it!  I read wayyyyyyy more then I post.  The look of the site is allot easier on the eyes


----------



## txbbqman

I'm gonna give it a I Love it.

I have today off and have spent most of the morning poking and playing around and I really like what I see. I am somewhat of a computer dummy, so it may take me a lil bit to learn the in's and out's but I am sure I will be more than happy with it once I get used to it. I adapt easy
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks to Jeff and all the testers who made this all possible


----------



## rhankinsjr

I love it, the only thing I am not fond of ( and has been mentioned already ) is if I click mark all forums read, then click new posts it still shows all the posts from the first time I clicked on new posts.  Old forum would let me clear everything so I could follow the topics that post while I am online.

All in all 3 thumbs up!


----------



## squirrel

I love it! The only problem I'm having is my pictures are not showing up, before, when I'd preview it would show the pictures and now it's only showing the IMG link. So, I'm not sure if they are going to show up or not so I haven't posted anything. I'll keep searching for some info, but thanks guys looks great!


----------



## old poi dog

I am beginning to like this new platform.  Will all the posts and  Q-views be sized automatically  to fit a standard screen fromat so that we do not have HUGE Posts?


----------



## diesel

So far so good.  The wiki is a awesome addition.


----------



## seenred

Gonna take some time getting used to how to navigate, but so far it looks great!


----------



## jirodriguez

Not bad so far, gonna take a little bit of time to find everything and learn to navigate well. But hats off to Jeff and the admins for getting it done in a timely manner, and with very few bumps.


----------



## realtorterry

so far so god


----------



## realtorterry

Not as hard to learnt as I thought it would be


----------



## flash

Kinda fugly, but much better than the Florida Sportsman's Drupel site. Loads kinda slow for me too.


----------



## rdknb

we need a simple how to page.  I have been with out any luck been trying to load qview.  Also the new posts seem to new go away just pages of them.  I will figure it out in time and sure it will be good.  Bu


----------



## athabaskar

Still kicking tires here. I have visited another forum that uses something similar to the old platform for over ten years so the change is pretty odd feeling.


----------



## hannibal

Still playing and learning, but it seems to be very nice. Seems pretty easy to use.

Something to note, though the new design is great, the members here make the forum what it is. Everyone seems so nice and very helpful. That is what got me to join and keep posting. The new features on the site are just sauce on the ribs. (Seemed more appropriate than "the icing on the cake.")


----------



## papad

Imagine my surprise.

I'm away from the site for a week and when I come back, it's completely different.

So, I've been sitting here for about an hour looking around and I have a couple of questions.

1.  I can insert photos directly from my computer, but have not been able to do it from my photo hosting sites. (Photobucket, Imageshack and Shutterfly)  All I can get is a link to the photos. Is it not possible any longer?

2.  A lot of the members had photos, avatars and other things in their signatures. And some had those Weather Stickers (which I really liked) , but now they don't appear to be there any longer.  Is this also no longer possible? It appears that you can only edit text, unless I'm missing something.

As for the new format, I don't dislike it, but I need a little time to get used to it.


----------



## jaxgatorz

papad said:


> Imagine my surprise.
> 
> I'm away from the site for a week and when I come back, it's completely different.
> 
> So, I've been sitting here for about an hour looking around and I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1.  I can insert photos directly from my computer, but have not been able to do it from my photo hosting sites. (Photobucket, Imageshack and Shutterfly)  All I can get is a link to the photos. Is it not possible any longer?
> 
> 2.  A lot of the members had photos, avatars and other things in their signatures. And some had those Weather Stickers (which I really liked) , but now they don't appear to be there any longer.  Is this also no longer possible? It appears that you can only edit text, unless I'm missing something.
> 
> As for the new format, I don't dislike it, but I need a little time to get used to it.


Papd, try reading this,It explains the pics very well...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94625/picture-post-tutorial


----------



## papad

Thanks JaxGators.

That's where I was going wrong. I was using the wrong code. I'll give it try.

Update:

Works with Photobucket and Imageshack but not Shutterfly.


----------



## ak1

Well, the more I use it, the more I like it!

I especially like the ease of uploading photos directly.


----------



## chisoxjim

still getting used to it.  so far its ok,  kind of slow moving around, and the format is definitley different and something to get used to.

All in all I think it will be ok.


----------



## rbranstner

I am getting use to it not that I figured out the whole picture thing.


----------



## dasmoker

I am sorry to say I am hating it. I hate that almost 1/2 of the available space is not chopped off by ads and such.  I really do love this site, but not to the fanboy extent where it can do no wrong. I find myself not wanting to come here to read under the new layout.  Shame, because this was my 1st stop for all things meat.  Now its my 3rd or 4th choice.  Its a sad day. :(

Put the ads on the top or the bottom, why do they need so much freaking real estate?


----------



## indyadmin1974

DaSmoker said:


> I am sorry to say I am hating it. I hate that almost 1/2 of the available space is not chopped off by ads and such.  I really do love this site, but not to the fanboy extent where it can do no wrong. I find myself not wanting to come here to read under the new layout.  Shame, because this was my 1st stop for all things meat.  Now its my 3rd or 4th choice.  Its a sad day. :(
> 
> Put the ads on the top or the bottom, why do they need so much freaking real estate?


Become a premier member and there is an option to turn off ads.

Ads stink, but they do generate revenue for the site.  I would consider myself a "fanboy" because there is more to the site now that just the forums.

I guess I'm able to look past the ads and see the functionality that is now available that was not available in the old site.  I'm not here to convince anyone to jump on the bandwagon and become a fanboy but the substance of this site is so much better than others out there right now.


----------



## olewarthog

I'm also still getting used to the new site and am willing to give it a fair trial. However, my first impression is not so good.  on the old forum, i went directly to a page with the threads that were new or updated since my last visit.


----------



## dionysus

indyadmin1974 said:


> ... but the substance of this site is so much better than others out there right now.


You're kidding right??  Definitely different but I wouldn't say "so much better" by any means.  New format is not so great, way too distracting now.


----------



## meat hunter

Dionysus said:


> You're kidding right??  Definitely different but I wouldn't say "so much better" by any means.  New format is not so great, way too distracting now.


Very distracting. Looks more like someones blog page than a forum. If anything, ads should be consolidated say the side or the bottom of each page. The layout and flow is too scattered. Keep forum related items separate from the commercial ones.


----------



## blizzardsnest

To me the old site was so much more user friendly. I don't like it at all. the people here are fantastic and the info is superb. but this new site i just don't know. to many ads. to much jumping from here to there.


----------



## mudduck

blizzardsnest said:


> To me the old site was so much more user friendly. I don't like it at all. the people here are fantastic and the info is superb. but this new site i just don't know. to many ads. to much jumping from here to there.


i'm with you may be it will get better the ads don't bother me so much when i try to come to the

site i get error


----------



## dionysus

Meat Hunter, I like your signature. I could tell you but I suspect you already know


----------



## chisoxjim

I agree, alot of ads, but if that keeps the site free I can live with it.  As for becoming a premier member to have the option to turn them off,  I dont pay for any of the net forums I post on.

In regards to SMF content being better than other bbq sites,  I think it is a good site, but I belong to 2 others that are just as good,  where I post, or end up varies from day to day. 

like any change the new format will take some time for me to get used to.


----------



## ol' smokey

Great upgrade!!!!!!!!! Small issues exist but I'm sure given time they will dissappear. Good job to all who were involved in this. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry I can't give enough points.

Well done


----------



## ak1

I don't mind the ads at all. IMO they should be prominent. They help the site make money, and keep it free for the majority of the members.


----------



## bbq engineer

I'm not a fan...I was just cruising around and checking it out, and it's rrrrreeeeaaaallllyyyyyy sssssllllllooooowwwwwwwwww!  And then all of the sudden I was hijacked and taken to some pop  up screen...not cool.  I don't believe that I clicked on anything...I was just dumped into an advertiser's page...maybe there are ads that automatically pop up if you roll over them like on photobucket??  I dunno.  I'll try to remain patient, but my first impression is this....

YIKES!!  What Happened??


----------



## TulsaJeff

> I'm not a fan...I was just cruising around and checking it out, and it's rrrrreeeeaaaallllyyyyyy sssssllllllooooowwwwwwwwww!  And then all of the sudden I was hijacked and taken to some pop  up screen...not cool.  I don't believe that I clicked on anything...I was just dumped into an advertiser's page...maybe there are ads that automatically pop up if you roll over them like on photobucket??  I dunno.  I'll try to remain patient, but my first impression is this....
> 
> YIKES!!  What Happened??


Been on here 24x7 for the last several days and I have yet to see a popup. Not sure what happened either buddy but I can tell you that most of the ads right now are served up by google and we have the option of blocking certain ones if we need to. The next time that happens, send a screenshot or something so we can do some investigating.


----------



## que-ball

I've had the opposite experience of BBQ Engineer.  Lately with the old site I would get hijacked to a Ron Popeil infomercial as I was navigating the forum.  With the new site, that hasn't happened.  Still withholding my vote, since I assume we only get one, but thumbs up so far!


----------



## caveman

*I have not voted but I do have a comment or two.  I loved the point system we had with the vbulletin site, the specialty signatures & the different fonts that were available.  But in return, I absolutely love the image uploading ease, the introduction of the wiki format & album creation.  Give & take I guess but so far, so good.  I am liking it.  It is just going to take some getting use to*.


----------



## pops6927

Everything is good!  One question, any way to customize 'your view'.. i.e. make the type font larger, lol... this old age ain't gettin' me nowhere fast, y'know.. now I gotta follow directions and can't read the dang script!


----------



## caveman

Pops6927 said:


> Everything is good!  One question, any way to customize 'your view'.. i.e. make the type font larger, lol... this old age ain't gettin' me nowhere fast, y'know.. now I gotta follow directions and can't read the dang script!


Heya Pops.  How are you??  I hope you are fine.  

  

Whoops....didn't read that clear enough.  You want views not replys.

Had to delete my answer as it did not apply.


----------



## mythmaster

Pops6927 said:


> Everything is good!  One question, any way to customize 'your view'.. i.e. make the type font larger, lol... this old age ain't gettin' me nowhere fast, y'know.. now I gotta follow directions and can't read the dang script!


In both Firefox and IE browsers, you can "Zoom In" the page.  I do this occasionally in Firefox, and it will remember the "Zoom" setting whenever you go back to a site.


----------



## morkdach

still thinking on it i miss the animated smileys we had in the test mode and all the acronymns!!!


----------



## erain

Jeff, in the poll i chose the "its ok" option, i still really havent had time to spend on it to get fully acclimated... but the more time i spend on it the better it seems... like anything new, you have to give iot a shot before passing judgement. i think its gonna be ok!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64

I like the look, but it slows me down just a bit on my lousy satellite internet.


----------



## Bearcarver

Actually this is my first post on this new platform. I've been here a few times, but this is the first time I'm going to try to post.

It's going to take me a long time to get used to this, and find everything. Chalk it up to being 61 years old, and working outside & in construction all of my life. I'm not going to blame the new platform-----YET!

However, it really scares me to read from a few members about them having to post "HTML" Code to get something right. That would be a great reason for someone like me to EXIT !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As for the advertisements--------I have a one track mind with tunnel vision------I don't even notice the ads, unless I read a comment about them. Maybe it's because of this 27" screen???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A lost Bearcarver


----------



## jjwdiver

I am like most here and like the changes, but still getting used to the site layout.  It took me a while to figure out the old site the first few weeks after I found it...then got all my settings the way I like it.  About every day I find something new and change it to my liking.

So really, no difference from the old site - other than layout. Still get great advice, still get to read a massive variety of smoking related info, still see whiners, still see cheerleaders, still...etc.  It is not the old site, hence the "new",  but some of the features and benefits are a giant leap forward.  pictures, for instance:  loaded from the camera to computer, then to photobucket, then to the thread - now I get it straight from my computer - EASY!

As for changes...I like it, not everything, but most.   I will give it time before I run away crying. Actually, I'm leaving right now to set my smoker up for 3 chickens, then I'll be back to add q-view and continue on with my looking around and finding out new things and discovering other hidden features that make me go "Ah ha!"

Thanks all!


----------



## athabaskar

I use google chrome as my browser and I find it sort of glitchy with the new platform. Also, going backwards (back button) don't always take you where you have been. I'm using the site a lot less since the switch. Hey, you asked.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Athabaskar said:


> I use google chrome as my browser and I find it sort of glitchy with the new platform. Also, going backwards (back button) don't always take you where you have been. I'm using the site a lot less since the switch. Hey, you asked.


I see the problem. you're using Google Chrome
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My wife loves Chrome but for me it is constantly giving me problems. At any rate.. I have also noticed the back button thing and I will report that (now that you brought it back to my memory).

I will go report that right now.. before I forget again!


----------



## ak1

I'm using Chrome as well, and so far no problems.


----------



## chisoxjim

finding pictures in threads really slow to appear.   really slow.


----------



## rhankinsjr

I find it really odd that sometimes it won't let me copy\paste links into a post without it having to pop up another box to re-paste the link into.  I am on tons of fourms for work and have never experienced something like that.

I second the picture threads loading super slow, but maybe it has to do with the size of images that are being uploaded as I believe that the site doesn't automatically optimize them the way that photobucket does.  But that is just an assumption, I didn't check them all to make sure they were uploaded here... but regardless, it's slow.

Something that is more annoying to me than it probably should be is the "all new posts" and "mark forums read".... I liked the way it was on the old site where if I mark all forums read then click all new posts... it said "there are no new posts"... whereas on the new platform it shows page after page of read posts.  Again, it's just something I'll most likely just have to get used to.

I second, third and fourth the part about wanting to change the main background color to something besides bright white... it is killer after browsing the forum alot... but on the good side, I get more work done at work now that it burns my eyes... haha!

Anyway, my 2 cents.


----------



## etcher1

rhankinsjr said:


> I find it really odd that sometimes it won't let me copy\paste links into a post without it having to pop up another box to re-paste the link into.  I am on tons of fourms for work and have never experienced something like that.


I'll second that, other than that not bad at all.


----------



## dick foster

Looks good to me. Especially if you can post up the occasional pic without jumping though all kinds of silly hoops and have to post it on another site somewhere first.

I never was a big fan of vBulletin anyway. To me their software always seemed a bit half baked and they seemed to always fall a little short on delivering what they promised. Both for the users and to those hosting the site.

The change looks good, nice design too. It's easy to navigate and easy to read and is very legible. Sometimes folks tend to get a bit carried away with style over function. You haven't done that so kudos.


----------



## zeeker

I voted I don't like it at all. Funny how, the "I love it" color bar is the only one that's colorized. All the rest are greyed out...Hmmm...


----------



## TulsaJeff

Zeeker said:


> I voted I don't like it at all. Funny how, the "I love it" color bar is the only one that's colorized. All the rest are greyed out...Hmmm...


Well...............................

That's because the one with the majority of the votes gets the colored one


----------



## richoso1

Zeeker said:


> I voted I don't like it at all. Funny how, the "I love it" color bar is the only one that's colorized. All the rest are greyed out...Hmmm...


When you say " I don't like it at all", can you expand on that statement. It's hard to know exactly what it is that you don't like. Maybe we could clarify some things that could make you feel more comfortable with the new platform.


----------



## nwdave

I'm in the wait and see crowd.  Getting a handle on the new formats.  Like anything new, there is a learning curve. 

I would suggest that everyone go check their personal profile, both sections.  I found several discrepancies  such as birthday info was swapped, day changed to month and month changed to day, several other mandatory (asterick, red) items lacking data. 

I am sorry to see that some of our members seem to think that just because they can get this and many other sites for free, that the site can be run..... for free.  Not in this lifetime.  Oh, you can still view this site without being a premier member, but....you'll have to put up with the ads, that are actually very necessary to keep this site active on the internet.  Now, if you've got a better way of doing it, I'm sure Jeff would gladly entertain the suggestion.

Until then, bring on the Q.  I'm getting ready to hit the road with my smoker (on the back of my Travel Trailer) for the summer season and I need some great suggestions and the recipes of course.


----------



## indyadmin1974

I wish the folks who don't like the site would open new threads with what they don't like.  Maybe the mods can clarify like richoso1 said above and maybe we'll get some great features added or back.

The smileys are still here, I never got the points system fully and I certainly don't miss the custom signatures that expanded my browser window by thousands of pixels making the posts hard to read.

You know what though, if a majority of people wanted all that back and it was possible on this new format, I'd be open to it.

I hope that folks keep an open mind.

"Fanboy" signing off


----------



## richoso1

NWDAVE, you've got the right attutude. Enjoy your travels my friend.


----------



## violator

When I searched for a message board for SMOKING, I made my only criteria was that it be vBulletin.

I like their format and I have been very pleased with this site. I am not here daily, or even weekly for that matter, but ever since my first visit I have liked this place. Now tonight I decided to devote some time on here and I was shocked (disappointed) with the new format.

I guess that this does not mean I will not be back, it means that I am going to either have to adjust or vacate. Either way, one vote does not carry that much weight.

I have signed up for many different message boards in the past, and my personal favorite is (as stated before) vBuletin.

I will try to familiarize myself with this format tonight, and maybe another night or 2, but, right out of the gate - not happy......SORRY.


----------



## ddave

rhankinsjr said:


> Something that is more annoying to me than it probably should be is the "all new posts" and "mark forums read".... I liked the way it was on the old site where if I mark all forums read then click all new posts... it said "there are no new posts"... whereas on the new platform it shows page after page of read posts.  Again, it's just something I'll most likely just have to get used to.


I find that annoying as well.  Whenever I log off, I click Mark Forums Read but when I log in the next time and click New Posts, it shows pages and pages of posts I've already seen.
 

Navigating from spot to spot seems slower.  I'm a member of a couple other smoking sites that use vBulletin as well as one extremely large IT support site that uses vBulletin and, I must say, I do like the vBulletin sites better.  I don't like the "in your face" "Hey glad to see ya.  Are your friends here?" Facebooky type stuff.   And twice now I've clicked on white space and my browser jumped to another site -- once it was online poker and the other time it was online solitaire.  And the emphasis REALLY seems to be on money.  Buy a premeir membership just to change a custom title??  ALL members used to be able to do that.

I know we are not switching back so I'll either have to get used to it or move on.  I'll give it some more time but I fear that in the future I'll be visiting less and less often.  Which is a bummer because I've learned a lot here and "met" a lot of great people.

Dave


----------



## 5lakes

I voted previously that I like the new format. That's still the case. As one member posted, (paraphrasing) it's the members that makes this site so great. Very true. I visit others, but always come back "home".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now, I know I'll take a hit or few, but will speak my mind here. Just remember, I'm really good at getting back up.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





On another forum (not smoking related) they have sections similar to here. One section is restricted to recipes. Only recipes. No discussion. If someone has questions, they would need to copy the recipe to the appropriate discussion area and ask questions there. We have a recipe only section, but it's got a lot of discussion and not so much recipes. I've violated the "recipe only" thing here since there is no "discussion area" for breads. I thought about General Discussion, but that seemed inappropriate. Also, we have discussion areas for lots of stuff, but no "recipe only" area for those things (beef, pork, etc.). Searching for a specific type of recipe is hit and miss at best. The Wiki area is a great, absolutely great, addition. It could almost be used for recipes like I am thinking. However, alphabetically listed is not necessarily the best option. Tags would be perfect, if people remember to use them.

For example, tomorrow I will be starting on my Mom's recipes with the ham hock and bean soup. This could easily fit into several categories....  Pork (ham hocks), Vegetables (beans that will be smoked along with the ham hocks) and Soups. As an after thought, if people wanted to create a series of recipes (My Mom's Depression Era Recipes), that could easily fit into the Wiki, but once in, you would need to search that article for what may or may not be in it. I would really like to put the recipe in a place reserved for recipes, but have a discussion about the recipe elsewhere. An after, after thought... Can a Wiki article be locked? Just curious.

All things said, this format is, in my opinion, vastly superior to what we had. I think what I am trying (successfully?) to get across could be done, perhaps with a better index for Wikis or an indexed Wiki article by itself.

And the last thing to hit me on...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 On the previous format, some sigs were grotesquely out of line in size. I like the way it is now, although I have turned them off. It's so much easier to read when you don't have to scroll through dozens of pictures repeated dozens of times in a single thread.

Well, as in another forum I visit, my flame suit is on (appropriate for this site?), hit me if ya can.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh, and thanx Jeff, admins and mods and testers. Y'all did good!


----------



## daddyzaring

This will definately take some getting use to.  Too bad there isn't any skins or themes.  A classic theme or skin would be kinda nice. lol


----------



## coyote-1

It's awful.... and it deserves far worse language than that to describe just how awful it is. Confusing layout, popups for videogames....  WTF is this crap?

Sorry but it SUCKS.


----------



## ronp

I suggested using the top of the page as a skin, with the wood look. What do you think?


----------



## ddave

DDave said:


> Whenever I log off, I click Mark Forums Read but when I log in the next time and click New Posts, it shows pages and pages of posts I've already seen.


I've noticed that when I click Mark Forums Read, although it lights up and the pointer turns into the hand signifying a hyperlink, when I click, it doesn't actually do anything.  When I click on New Posts, I see activity on the Web browser status bar but when I click on Mark Forums Read, it does nothing.

Dave


----------



## 5lakes

I'm kinda confused... Easy to do to me...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The layout seems pretty straightforward to me. At the top, links to all the main areas, although I will give ya that "Forum" should be "Forums" and Help or Support should be on that bar, as well. I'd be willing to give ya, too, the popup ad thing. I have ads turned off, so I don't have that problem. Getting around is easy enough. One of the first things I found was all the great Wikis on how to do things, such as navigate the new site.

I hope that people will give this more time. It's new, we're new to it. Take some time and just browse around. It will get easier with time and as it appears, changes are being made when problems come up and those problems are specifically stated.


----------



## tom37

I'm gonna have to say that its not all bad. There is a couple things I have seen, same as others.

1 The background color.

         I know the color thing has been pointed out and I am not trying to run it in the ground, just putting my 2 cents out there.

2  Twice now I have clicked my link to open the home page and wa-laa I was redirected after seeing the home page for about 2 or 3 seconds.

         I will screen shot it next time it happens and pass it along.

3  I have to agree with the others about the New Post or All Post issue.

         It is not that big of deal and there is an icon that shows new or not.

         Also after I am here a while the post will show a blueish color if there is a new post after I read it. (I don't use the mark read button) and the color still changes after a new post shows up.


----------



## rdknb

I find it different but not bad, for me it is the people that are here not the layout


----------



## pineywoods

Tom the blue background means its a thread you have posted in kind of a neat way to remind ya


----------



## TulsaJeff

I love this flow of feedback and ideas..  especially the constructive stuff


----------



## dick foster

Who cares about skins and themes? It's all about the content and being able to read it.

All of this new fangeled look pretty crap is like Reality TV, not worth watching and the only good thing about it is only for the producer and that is, it's cheap.


----------



## daddyzaring

Well my thought was that it would give an option to change the forum to look like it did before in a classic view, to make it easier to read for those use to the old forum, and/or not aas comfortable with the change.

 


Dick Foster said:


> Who cares about skins and themes? It's all about the content and being able to read it.
> 
> All of this new fangeled look pretty crap is like Reality TV, not worth watching and the only good thing about it is only for the producer and that is, it's cheap.


----------



## TulsaJeff

daddyzaring said:


> Well my thought was that it would give an option to change the forum to look like it did before in a classic view, to make it easier to read for those use to the old forum, and/or not aas comfortable with the change.


I agree that some skins to change the look a little to suit different tastes would be a nice feature. Looks do matter.. if they don't then stop combing your hair when you go out in public.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks are most definitely important.

I wanted the site to look nice and trust me.. vBulletin is.. shall we say.. about as ugly as sin to use an old phrase. I wanted clean lines, soft blended colors and something that was taking advantage of technology that is less than10 years old.. Looks like I found it


----------



## fireangel

I hadn't been on here for a little while and when I came on yesterday it was all brand new. I think that it looks good and is easy to get around so I voted for I love it.


----------



## dick foster

I would rather it had read "like" instead of "love". Love is usually a bit overstated except for things related to  Q, sex, money and family.


----------



## ak1

This is related to Q


----------



## daddyzaring

I don't mind the look of the forum or the background exactly, but I miss the format or the way the way the threads and post looked before.  Like you said though, it will just take some time to get use to it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


TulsaJeff said:


> I agree that some skins to change the look a little to suit different tastes would be a nice feature. Looks do matter.. if they don't then stop combing your hair when you go out in public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks are most definitely important.
> 
> I wanted the site to look nice and trust me.. vBulletin is.. shall we say.. about as ugly as sin to use an old phrase. I wanted clean lines, soft blended colors and something that was taking advantage of technology that is less than10 years old.. Looks like I found it


----------



## realtorterry

This is awesome Jeff. Thank You for all the time, money, & aggravation that goes alongwith running the worlds greatest smoke forum!! I love not having to use photobucket!!


----------



## caveman27

The new profile is certainly cleaner and more modern (almost like windows vs. DOS).  As soon as I get used to the navigation, I am sure it will be more fun too.


----------



## TulsaJeff

I would rather all bug reports, things taking over your screen and all such other feedback be sent directly via the feedback form or at the very least in the actual feedback forum. This thread was setup to discuss whether you like the look and feel of the forum as well as the features that directly relate to how you post on the forum.

I have moved the bug reports and cleaned this thread up a little bit.. all bug reports are good information but it doesn't do the general population any good. They need to be sent directly to someone who can actually do something about it. Trust me..they will get to the right folks and will be looked into very quickly.


----------



## violator

TulsaJeff said:


> I would rather all bug reports, things taking over your screen and all such other feedback be sent directly via the feedback form. This thread was setup to discuss whether you like the look and feel of the forum as well as the features that directly relate to how you post on the forum.
> 
> I have moved the bug reports and cleaned this thread up a little bit.. all bug reports are good information but it doesn't do the general population any good. They need to be sent directly to someone who can actually do something about it. Trust me..they will get to the right folks and will be looked into very quickly.
> 
> In this thread..
> 
> If you like the forum, then tell us what you like about it. If you don't like it then tell me what you don't like it about it in a positive way. If you hate it so bad that you can't even be positive about anything then just go find a good vBulletin site to post on. I can probably direct you to several if you need me to.
> 
> Please report all possible bugs, things taking over your screen, security flaws, etc. HERE


In other words - Report them somewhere that is private and no one else knows that you are experiencing these issues.

Sorry, but that IS how it reads.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Violator said:


> In other words - Report them somewhere that is private and no one else knows that you are experiencing these issues.
> 
> Sorry, but that IS how it reads.


Some things should be private.. some things should not. I have moved the things I am not sure about yet to the mod forum and I will put them where I think they need to go once I make a decision on it.

I cannot control what people make assumptions about.

Until then, I suppose we could talk about something really important like smoking meat


----------



## scarbelly

I don't know how much longer I will be here. The ads are over the top for me. When I log onto a smoking site - the last thing I want to see is a #### ad for a political referendum which is what I am getting for "Right to Vote" Prop 16 here in CA - If the ads were limited to smoking and equipment I could understand it but this to me reperesents a complete sell out for profit.

Gonna have to do some soul searching cause I've got some good friends here but it is not the only game in town and maybe they will come with me if I leave


----------



## TulsaJeff

Scarbelly,

We have been on this platform for less than a week.. It will take a little bit to get the ads 100% relevant. I am reporting stuff I don't want to see and they are blocking them but it does take time.

Over time as we bring on actual partners like smoker manufacturers and other outdoor focused companies the ads will be more geared to that sort of thing.

There again, it does take time.. by time I mean more than 5 days


----------



## bmudd14474

If you see a ad that is not smoking related use the feedback form and huddler will block that ad. They will need as much information as possible so that they can act fast. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/feedback


----------



## TulsaJeff

Scarbelly said:


> I don't know how much longer I will be here. The ads are over the top for me. When I log onto a smoking site - the last thing I want to see is a #### ad for a political referendum which is what I am getting for "Right to Vote" Prop 16 here in CA - If the ads were limited to smoking and equipment I could understand it but this to me reperesents a complete sell out for profit.
> 
> Gonna have to do some soul searching cause I've got some good friends here but it is not the only game in town and maybe they will come with me if I leave


The premier members aren't complaining. They just flip a switch and turn them off
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





No problemo!!


----------



## forluvofsmoke

I'm inclined to say that I have to spend much more time here to fully understand what the new platform has to offer. The first couple of visits, I was finding myself getting a bit frustrated with the changes, as I had to relearn the site's navigation, and a whole slew of new tools which were unfamiliar to me. I'm one of those folks who likes to remain in a comfort zone, and doesn't like to see change...that's just me, and I'm sure there are many more members who feel the same.

I will say this to everyone fighting the discomfort I have experienced: _*give it some time*_...start posting your qviews and browsing around more, so that you can enjoy the benefits of what this new platform can do for all of us who visit. I was kind of in the dumps at first, just like when the server crash hit more than a year ago...yea, that was a nightmare. I feel that this platform change will get much more info gathered collectively, and create an environment where this info will be much more easily accessible to everyone.

The Wiki is pretty cool, I think. It's a much better way to circulate info on a particular subject than just posting it to a forum and reading through all of the replies. Searching for info will be much simpler, once everyone gets rolling with it.

After posting some pics into a thread and finding out how to manage the albums (bottom of "My Profile"), I feel this is a very nice feature. I was using Photobucket, and previously, postimage.org to host my photos, but, I was using them for my posts here on the forum, and for no other reason. Having a dedicated on-site album does save having to jump through some hoops when posting pics directly from your PC to the forum...a very nice addition in my books. I don't need PB anymore!

Folks, hang in there...I'm still learning much about the changes, right along with everyone else, and I'm not throwing in the towel.

I'm voting a thumbs-up, because I know I want to learn and share much more about smoking meats, and I am now much more eager about conquering the learning curve of the new layout. The new platform is just a stepping stone for me to continue doing what I love to do, and hopefully be able to do it better, along with everyone else who posts their experiences, advice, methods, etc here. I'll be around through thick & thin. This is still my second family, after-all, and it's people that make it a friendly and enjoyable place to visit.

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone keep coming back!

Many great smokes to all!

Eric


----------



## old poi dog

I went to the smiley listing today and was able to see only 3 lines of what should have been more smiley options  Has this happened to  anyone else?  Any suggestions so as to a fix?


----------



## jaxgatorz

Old poi dog said:


> I went to the smiley listing today and was able to see only 3 lines of what should have been more smiley options  Has this happened to  anyone else?  Any suggestions so as to a fix?


I have the same issue..I told Jeff and sent him a picture the other night ...I haven't heard anything back about it yet..I did however read on another thread here about the smileys that the problem is happening to all of us who use IE7...In that thread it was stated that it was being worked on...Hopefully it gets fixed cause one of the suggestions was to upgrade to IE8 and i have no desire to do that.....Everything else i do on the net works just fine with IE7...


----------



## pineywoods

The smiley issue is being worked on heres a thread related to it

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94895/smileys


----------



## TulsaJeff

Old poi dog said:


> I went to the smiley listing today and was able to see only 3 lines of what should have been more smiley options  Has this happened to  anyone else?  Any suggestions so as to a fix?


There is a known issue with IE7 so you have a couple of options if you intend to use Internet Explorer.. you can upgrade to IE8 which should fix the problem or you can wait on a fix from Huddler.

This has been submitted and they have ascertained that it is a IE7 problem but I have no idea how long it will take them to fix it.

Just in case you need it, here is a link to upgrade your IE to the latest revision:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/downloads/


----------



## forluvofsmoke

After further reading about the forum server being loaded with pics in our profile albums, I have decided to go back to PB as a host. I guess if everyone keeps using a 3rd party photo host, it could free up memory/bandwidth here. I don't fully understand how it all works, it just sounds like less load on the forum to me. Any little things we can start doing now could help a lot in the future, IMO.

Eric


----------



## micker

I like it. Host a few firms for clients and usually use phpBB, but someone needed to make a more modern alternative to that and vb.  Huddler seems pretty cool and I'll be keeping an eye on the transition here to see if I'll be recommending it.

If you don't mind me asking, who is providing the advertising?  I ask because the targeting is spot on.  The display ads are all targeting my interest perfectly. 

My only comment isn't even related to huddler; is there any way to access the chat without flash? I'd love to be able to leave the laptop inside and chat from my iPad on the porch.


----------



## old poi dog

Jeff, Pineywoods and Mike,

Thanks for filling me in on why the smiley things is not working for me.  I'll hang on with the IE7 for now and hope it get addressed.


----------



## pepeskitty

This is my first post since "the move".   So it seems fitting to post it here.   First of all I want to say that I for one truly appreciate all the effort that has been put forth to update this site.  I liked the other site very much and didn't have a problem with it,  but I am not behind the scenes dealing with the issues.  So if this makes it easier for the moderators and safer for our site then I am all for it.  I  am sure this will grow on me just the same and in a few months I won't remember the way thing used to be.

Thanks again.


----------



## chisoxjim

becoming less of a fan of the new setup with each day:

1) weird layout

2) slow

3) makes my antivirus act up

4) new picture downloading method

I was going to download some pics this am, but I dont have the time to figure out the new setup.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





really disappointed.


----------



## northern greenhorn

It's gonna take a little bit of time, of getting to know the set up, and how it all works, but I like it so far


----------



## pepeskitty

Jeff,  I have spinning around the new website now and have a few things that I have notice.  First the site seems less personal now with the signature pics gone.  Sig pics give people a chance to show a little personality with their thread,  IMO,  but I understand that it does require more bandwidth.   If that was the issue then I can understand,  even if I don't really like it. 

Another thing I would like to see is that the background has at least a little color.  Maybe a light grey or something just to give a little contrast from the forums area.  The sight just feels washed out. 

Just my two cents.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## pepeskitty

I was discussing our above post with my wife,  and she can design and use color much better than me.  She suggested a light tan or beige to compliment the wood grain at the top and add a little warmth to the website.


----------



## richoso1

chisoxjim said:


> becoming less of a fan of the new setup with each day:
> 
> 1) weird layout
> 
> 2) slow
> 
> 3) makes my antivirus act up
> 
> 4) new picture downloading method
> 
> I was going to download some pics this am, but I dont have the time to figure out the new setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really disappointed.


We have a Wiki that may take some of the frustration out of uploading pics, here is the link http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/how-to-upload-images-to-the-new-smf-format

It should be helpful to you.


----------



## mrsb

I understand being able to turn off the ads by becoming a premier member.  Is this the only option on being able to view full pics.

When I view a thread and the pics are too large for the box it is in i have to scroll across the bottom to see the full pic. but if there are several pics the scroll across the bottom is not available until you get to the end.  So i can"t scroll across to see the full pic until I get to the last pic.

Does that even make sense what I am saying?


----------



## richoso1

MrsB said:


> I understand being able to turn off the ads by becoming a premier member.  Is this the only option on being able to view full pics.
> 
> When I view a thread and the pics are too large for the box it is in i have to scroll across the bottom to see the full pic. but if there are several pics the scroll across the bottom is not available until you get to the end.  So i can"t scroll across to see the full pic until I get to the last pic.
> 
> Does that even make sense what I am saying?


Can you give us an example of that type of thread?


----------



## chisoxjim

richoso1 said:


> We have a Wiki that may take some of the frustration out of uploading pics, here is the link http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/how-to-upload-images-to-the-new-smf-format
> 
> It should be helpful to you.


Ill take a look tomorrow when I am at work,

thanks.


----------



## mrsb

richoso1 said:


> Can you give us an example of that type of thread?
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94892/fattie-fest
> 
> This thread is an example.  I can see the left half of the pics in the opening post.  But to see the pic all the way across, I have to go the the end of that post to find the bar that will let me scroll across


----------



## jaxgatorz

That's odd..It's fine on this end and the site auto sizes the pics before they post...Maybe one of the mods casn figure it out.sorry


----------



## mybad

Waaaaaaaaaaay to many ads


----------



## bmudd14474

What is your monitor resolution set at? If its really big then you might have to scroll to see the whole picture.


----------



## mrsb

bmudd14474 said:


> What is your monitor resolution set at? If its really big then you might have to scroll to see the whole picture.


it was at the highest, I adjusted but had the same issue.  Thanks for the feedback tho.


----------



## Bearcarver

OK, I'm slowly moving my opinion. The other day I voted "I'm not sure yet. I'll let you know".

Right now I would say I'm in between "It's OK" and "I love it", but closer to "It's Ok". I imagine I'll slowly move toward "I love it".

Maybe there should have been a "I LIKE IT" option???

Hey, I'm a 61 year old Grunt. These kinds of things come slowly to me!

Bearcarver


----------



## richoso1

Bearcarver said:


> OK, I'm slowly moving my opinion. The other day I voted "I'm not sure yet. I'll let you know".
> 
> Right now I would say I'm in between "It's OK" and "I love it", but closer to "It's Ok". I imagine I'll slowly move toward "I love it".
> 
> Maybe there should have been a "I LIKE IT" option???
> 
> Hey, I'm a 61 year old Grunt. These kinds of things come slowly to me!
> 
> Bearcarver


I'm a 65 year old grunt, some things come so fast to me, it's in a blink of the eye. You'll get comfortable here, jusy give it some time. it's all good my friend.


----------



## tom37

My res is at 1400 x 1050 with a 22" monitor.

Looking at the example that MrsB posted I see it the proper way.

MrsB I know exactly what you are talking about, it happens to me alot over on the Hobart welding site. Its very fustrating to have to scroll down just to move over and then scroll back up to look. Since we have been over here I cant say that I have had that problem at all.

BTW Its nice to see another smoker close, I'm in Independence.


----------



## rhankinsjr

Another feature that would be nice would be an option in the CP to turn off all the snazzy scrolling.  If my post is at the top of the page followed by many replies and I click edit... instead of jumping down to the bottom instantly and letting me edit it and being done with it we have to sit thru the javascript(?) slowly scrolling down the page to the reply box.... then once the post is edited and you click submit you have to sit and wait again for it to slowly scroll all the way back to the top.

The ads don't bother me, every day I click on at least one of them since I am not a premier member.


----------



## TulsaJeff

rhankinsjr said:


> Another feature that would be nice would be an option in the CP to turn off all the snazzy scrolling.  If my post is at the top of the page followed by many replies and I click edit... instead of jumping down to the bottom instantly and letting me edit it and being done with it we have to sit thru the javascript(?) slowly scrolling down the page to the reply box.... then once the post is edited and you click submit you have to sit and wait again for it to slowly scroll all the way back to the top.
> 
> The ads don't bother me, every day I click on at least one of them since I am not a premier member.


Has anyone else noticed this slow scrolling problem? For me it is so fast that I really did not even notice it was even scrolling.

Interesting..

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## dennisdocb

TulsaJeff said:


> Has anyone else noticed this slow scrolling problem? For me it is so fast that I really did not even notice it was even scrolling.
> 
> Interesting..
> 
> Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Works fast for me also....didn't pay any attention to it until I read the post.


----------



## rhankinsjr

Maybe it is a setting issue on my computers at work, since the switch I don't get on much at home.  Can't get highspeed out where I live.  I will give it a shot tonight and see if it still delays like it does on all the machines at work.


----------



## old poi dog

Hello All,

I took a look at the Wiki on posting pictures and if I am not mistaken, the site gives us a choice to upload from a site such as Photobucket or directly form my computer after I load my pictures onto my computer.

Has anyone here uploaded directly from thier files on their computer?  Any problems?   I'm at work so I cannot give it a try from here....


----------



## richoso1

I have uploaded many pics from my PC, and they are in my default album. It was easy and without any problems. I found it to be easier than downloading from PhotoBucket. From now on, I won't use PhotoBucket for image storing for any future threads or replies. I've also uploaded from within a particualr album, form my PC. These are my experiences.


----------



## old poi dog

richoso1 said:


> I have uploaded many pics from my PC, and they are in my default album. It was easy and without any problems. I found it to be easier than downloading from PhotoBucket. From now on, I won't use PhotoBucket for image storing for any future threads or replies. I've also uploaded from within a particualr album, form my PC. These are my experiences.


Hi richoso1

Is there a size that you format your pictures from your PC so that when I upload here I don't get those GIANT SIZED pictures that necessitate using the horizontal/vertical scrolling bars?  Thanks in advance...


----------



## TulsaJeff

You folks that are having to scroll horizontally to see pictures.. what resolution is your screen set to?

800x600

1024x768

1280x960

etc.

also.. browser, operating system, monitor size would be very helpful

The software is supposed to resizing the pics to fit automatically with no scrolling required.. this may be a bug of some sort and if so I need to find out a little more information.


----------



## richoso1

Old poi dog said:


> Hi richoso1
> 
> Is there a size that you format your pictures from your PC so that when I upload here I don't get those GIANT SIZED pictures that necessitate using the horizontal/vertical scrolling bars?  Thanks in advance...


I haven't had to resize any pictures before uploading to the forum. Here is one pic that is 1.2 MB, and I uploaded it from within an album, then did a COPY & PASTE into this reply. Let's see if the pic looks Giant Sized.








From my screen, I don't need to use the scrolling bars to view the pics.


----------



## old poi dog

richoso1 said:


> I haven't had to resize any pictures before uploading to the forum. Here is one pic that is 1.2 MB, and I uploaded it from within an album, then did a COPY & PASTE into this reply. Let's see if the pic looks Giant Sized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my screen, I don't need to use the scrolling bars to view the pics.


Hmmmmm....on my screen its Giant sized, but when I copied your post to place it here, OK.  Maybe my computer ?

Hmmm.....again...it looks good in the message box but when I post its Giant sized....?


----------



## mrsb

That is another example of the sized pics that I have to scroll across to see

I would tell you the monitor size and res I am using if my husband were here to tell me!


----------



## tom37

This is a little on the odd side folks. I see the first pic as full size taking up the exact space there is in my post. Second pic is also the same.

But even when I split my screen and shrink this page to half size, the pic gets smaller with the screen until I reach the half way point. So I do not scroll unless I have this page down to less then half my monitor.

MrsB, I bet this has to do with your res..... and also there should be a setting for font size. I have a zoom tab that will increase my screen size but here it has no effect on pics. As when I am on Miller forum I can zoom to say 120% and it will enlarge my pic as well as the text.

Good luck and I hope you figure it out soon, scrolling is a pain in the rear.


----------



## timtimmay

I'll echo whoever said that they are here for the content not the looks.  I'm in a lot of forums (only one smoking forum though, this meets my smoking-expert needs thanks everyone:)) and what makes a forum great is the members not the site.

I would say that overall the site looks prettier, but doesn't flow as well.  The old site had stuff at the bottom where you could go where you needed to after you got to the bottom of a thread without scrolling back up.    The search does seem to do a better job.  The quantity of ads seems a bit high, or at least the percentage of screen real estate they take up.  Some forums I'm on have a ridiculous amount of ads, almost like they are extorting you to their paid membership.  This site doesn't reach that threshold, but it certainly a lot more than the old site.

Bottom line, if the experts I've come to depend on stay here, I will too.  :)


----------



## wingman

I believe a the ability to shrink the images automatically may be a feature of the browser. Some browsers may not support this or older versions may not. I run a 1680x1050 res on my monitor and I set it down to 1024x750 and IE8 sized the images correctly as it should.

It is best to re-size images if you have the ability (IE software) as it will upload much faster, take up less disk and and be sized appropriately. 800x600 is a good size for uploads. Just my 2 pennies worth. You all have a great evening!


----------



## mrsb

but it isn't that way with all of the pics. Some fit the post box just right. weird, but its not going to deter me coming here and getting all the great info.


----------



## chisoxjim

Still havent worked on the picture thing.  Maybe when I have some pics to post of my pig roast this weekend, maybe not.

Previously you could check a users, or even your own profile and see all their posts, or even all the threads they started.  I see you can still check all the posts, but not threads they started unless I am missing something.  I often go back and check recipes, etc on threads I have started.  That would be too bad if that ability is gone with the new software.


----------



## wingman

I just did some testing with browser versions. The images should resize and view normally in IE 7 and IE 8 and Mozzila (Firefox) 5.0+. Those running older versions will have the issue. I can for sure say IE 6 and lower have the issue where they will diplay the full size pic with scroll bars.

The other issue is pics of 1.2 MB in size can cause performance degradations to the web servers and their attached storage. if a user upload 5 pics at 1.2 MB thats 6 MB of data that will stream across the netwrok to a single user reading that post. You can imagin what happens if 100 people hit that post simultaneously.

It would be a good pratice to size pics 800x600 and compressed prior to uploading. IMHO

Hope this helps. HAve a great day folks!


----------



## hernando

I am digging it for the most part. I agree with TIm, It's the poeple that make a site a great place to be a part of not so much the looks. However, if a site is to confusing or hard to navigate through, then that could trump the people. Fortunately, This is not one of those places. There were a few things on the prior version that seemed to be a little more simplified and easier to get through but this one seems to offer more (i.e. the Wiki). I don't mind the ads as long as they don't get out of hand as I know this is means to keep the lights on. I like it all in all. I still have poking around to do.


----------



## fatbaldguy

Really like the new look, and the added functionality is a nice bonus.

FBG


----------



## smoke_chef

I think it's great Jeff! Well done.


----------

